# Putting Jello in water?



## Susyr22 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ive heard of people putting Jello in horses water when It's hot out to make them drink more. So I thought I would give it a try with my goats in this Awful heat were having since I didn't think they were drinking enough. They loved it!! Have any of you guys tried this before??


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 19, 2011)

What's that expression?  "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink."  

I've not used Jello, but I would think that if fresh, adequate water is made available to them, they would drink as needed without any additives.

My only concern would be the sugar, but I guess if it's dissolved in a large quantity of water it might not be an issue.


----------



## elevan (Jul 19, 2011)

It's my understanding that Red gatorade will work too...I've not tried it myself.

I will say though for me (personally)...I will drink more gatorade during hot weather than I will plain water...so I don't see why some animals wouldn't be picky that way too...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

I know show people do it, when traveling with their goats, since water tastes different in different locations.


----------



## Pampered chicken (Jul 19, 2011)

I've done gatorade and they love it but only when they had scours.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 19, 2011)

We have a heat index of 121 today! Its so miserable outside. So I wanted to drink more water. I did dilute it quite a bit. I think I might try Gatorade powder sometime too. My buck just got over being sick too so wanted to keep some fluids in him. He loves re-sorb too and seems to drink more. But it gets expensive after awhile! lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

I would be careful about too much potassium in the gatorades. The coolaid is probably a better idea, unless your goat is sick and runny poop. JUst my personal opinion.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 19, 2011)

hmm..I've never tried that before.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 19, 2011)

I've used the Koolade before especially when I didn't think the bucks were drinking enough water (at least to suit me).  They loved it.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 19, 2011)

My Daughter was told at her last 4 h meeting that if your taking any goats to the fair, that we should start adding bleach to there water about a cap ful, because of the city water at the fair grounds. We are all on well water out here so nothing added to our water. 

the goats may not drink city water?

Any one else hear of this?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> My Daughter was told at her last 4 h meeting that if your taking any goats to the fair, that we should start adding bleach to there water about a cap ful, because of the city water at the fair grounds. We are all on well water out here so nothing added to our water.
> 
> the goats may not drink city water?
> 
> Any one else hear of this?


yes, I have. We haven't ever done it, and our animals seem to adjust fine, but we were prepared to have to haul water. I think for us it is so hot that the goats just drink it anyway.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 19, 2011)

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> Ive heard of people putting Jello in horses water when It's hot out to make them drink more. So I thought I would give it a try with my goats in this Awful heat were having since I didn't think they were drinking enough. They loved it!! Have any of you guys tried this before??


Really!  I might have to try that.  Our kids haven't had much interest yet in drinking water from a pail and they have me worrying in this heat (110 tomorrow they are saying).


----------



## Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

When I was at Nationals I noticed quite a few people were using Kool-Aid in their goats water. I've never tried it but may start. We're on a well and a few places we have been this year the water wreaked of chlorine.

Donna


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 19, 2011)

My goats drank hardly any water, until I stopped giving it to them cold. I started giving them warm/cool water even on hot days and they drink it right down. My goats like to drink fresh water, if it's sat for a while they don't like it and will only drink it if they have to.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

AlaskanShepherdess said:
			
		

> My goats drank hardly any water, until I stopped giving it to them cold. I started giving them warm/cool water even on hot days and they drink it right down. My goats like to drink fresh water, if it's sat for a while they don't like it and will only drink it if they have to.


How were you giving it to them cold?  compared to warm/cool


----------



## freemotion (Jul 20, 2011)

When I used to show horses we added a bit of peppermint extract to the water a few days before a show and at the show to cover the taste of the water.  For one gelding, we had to haul water from home because he would not drink water at  shows otherwise.

Why not add something healthy to flavor the water?  Jello and Koolaid are just artificial dyes and artificial flavorings...chemical soup....and sugar.  Raw (live) apple cider vinegar is good for them and refreshing and they like it.  Refresh their loose minerals daily so they have the salt to stimulate their desire for water.

Here is a recipe for a basic electrolyte drink, a healthy version:

4 oz water (half cup)
1 tsp honey
1 tsp lemon juice or raw apple cider vinegar
pinch of Celtic salt

(Do not give human infants honey as their immune systems can't handle it.)


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 20, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> When I used to show horses we added a bit of peppermint extract to the water a few days before a show and at the show to cover the taste of the water.  For one gelding, we had to haul water from home because he would not drink water at  shows otherwise.
> 
> Why not add something healthy to flavor the water?  Jello and Koolaid are just artificial dyes and artificial flavorings...chemical soup....and sugar.  Raw (live) apple cider vinegar is good for them and refreshing and they like it.  Refresh their loose minerals daily so they have the salt to stimulate their desire for water.
> 
> ...




My goats LOVE raw apple cider vinegar.  They'll even drink it plain.  I add it to their feed and/or water frequently.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> AlaskanShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was giving it to them from our hose. The water that was in the hose warming up was fine, but once that ran out and they got well water it was too cold.

The temperature I give it to them at now is about the perfect temperature to go swimming in on a hot day. Cool enough to cool you down, but warm enough that there is no shock.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

AlaskanShepherdess said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a couple people on here putting ice in their goats water to help cool their goats down, personally I advice against that. It concerns me that the goats wont drink enough with it ice cold. Mine drink the hose water just fine, I can't say I have really noticed much of a drop in water consumption with our goats, unless someone poops in it by accident, or there has been a lot of rain and the pasture is wet, then they seem to be getting enough moisture from the wet pasture.  We have a lot of minerals/salts out that alone encourages a lot of water consumption.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 21, 2011)

I change my water a couple of times a day, especially with the heat we've been having.  It's well water and definitely cold.  A warm bucket of water will sit there.  When the cold, fresh water is offered, they all start drinking.  Guess mine prefer cold.


----------

